# A silly photoshoot, aka why I need a new camera



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

My name is Lorina, and I'm a taking-pictures-of-my-dog junkie.

I had some craptactularly bad pics today, so I thought it'd be funny to share the good, the bad, and the "are you sure there's a dog in that picture?"

Beavis waddlin towards me. It's better than most of the action pics, because at least his face is somewhat in focus, even if the rest of him isn't.










One that turned out nice. It reminds me of a high school yearbook photo setting.










No, he's not pooping. I don't know what's going on here. I think it might have been the Peking Dance of Joy.










Another Dance of Joy shot. He dances a lot.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Finally, another good pic. His fur looks pretty.










I like this one, too, but he almost looks like Beavis the One Legged Dog instead of Beavis the One Eyed Dog.










And attempt at getting a shot of Beavis jumping over a log. I title this one, "Why I need a new camera."










Another attempt at Beavis jumping. At least I got the dog in the picture this time!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Lorina, any picture of The Beav is a good one (ok, except maybe the first one of him jumping over the log). He's just such a ham.

I love the first Peking Dance of Joy pic where his eyes are closed.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

What kind of camera do you have? I am getting this camera tomorrow or saturday at walmart and my friend has the same camera, the one I have been using to take pics of snoopy.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5623016


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

The same camera is about $10 less on Amazon, with free shipping (and no sales tax). The next level up is about $25 more on Amazon, but you get a free 2g memory card worth $18.99. 

I have a cheap three year old Samsung. I'm going to be ordering a Canon powershot pro series as a combined holiday present for my husband and I. We don't exchange gifts, we just buy stuff we want.  We're both into photography and have had classes, so we want something that's a _little_ more than a point and shoot, but not quite a dSLR. 

I forgot one of the other funny pics of today. There was a little issue with this thing called "wind."


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, another shot of the wind working against him, eh?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Beav is lovely no matter the camera. Wish my dogs would pose like him...maybe Beav needs to run a canine modeling agency


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

The Beav even handles the 'wind' issues with such grace that others should follow his lead. 

The boy is a pro, no doubt about it.... he's a pro


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

The wind shot is my favorite. He looks like a super model as usual.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

your dog would totally suit the name "Zoolander" (From the movie)


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

I got a Canon powershot about 5 years ago when my daughter was born and I really liked it. Of course between Lady and my girls I never remember my camera so most of my pics end up being taken with my phone. My husband wants a G9 but it is pretty new so we will probably wait until after Christmas when the prices drop a little. DH says that the G9 supports RAW mode (I do not know what that is but he says it is a good thing). He says that the G7 is also really nice but no raw mode. We also have a friend who is a photographer, he has a Rebel. Overall in my experience canon's are good, I never felt like they were overly complicated, and my pics always come out nice (and really that is the point). 

I do have to agree with everyone else though with Beavis in the pic it really doesn't matter what camera took it he always look gorgeous.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

New camera is ordered! I'm excited. I should have it before next weekend. Of course, the weather is beautiful (for late November) today, and it's supposed to be crappy next weekend. 

I saw a Canon commerical with Anna Kournakova taking pictures of her Pomeranian. It reminded me of me with Beavis... she was snapping away, by the end, she had one wall completely *covered* with portraits of her dog.

Plus, you know, I bear such a *striking* resemblence to Anna, being short, pale and dark haired.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I'm going to be ordering a Canon powershot pro series as a combined holiday present for my husband and I. We don't exchange gifts, we just buy stuff we want.


We're doing the same thing. The hubby had a halfway decent digital camera, but it died about 3 weeks after we got Kim (perhaps I was taking too many pics of the cute puppy and it went on strike?). So last night I found a camera I would really like (unbeknownst to him) and today he told me he wants a get me a camera for Christmas...coincidence?

So now it's ordered...basically an entry-level dSLR. I have some experience w/ SLR's, so it's going to be interesting at first, but I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I feel sorry for everyone on dog forums and other websites I visit when I get my new camera. I'm annoying enough as it is with my junky one. 

We took Beavis to the park across the river today. He need more socialization, and behaves much better in "strange" locations than he does at our regular park, which he seems to think is just a continuation of his yard. 

And, it's pretty there. My husband took these pics.

I forget, sometimes, just how little he is, until I see him next to me in a picture:



















And he looks even tinier next to this giant Whomping Willow. Fritz was taking pics of the tree, and didn't even realize Beav was in the shot.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

A bunch of pics next to the pond full of Canadian Geese.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

What a beautiful area you live in.. 

Of course, as always, The Beav is awesome. I love the picture where he's sticking his tongue out. Too cute.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks!

I'm so happy I have Beavis to slow me down and make me appreciate this area. I lived at my home for nine years without knowing the park and walking trail were blocks behind the house. I grew up on a dead end street near the river, where it's all fields and trees... it's only a few miles cross town, but it seemed like a culture clash to go from living there to the busy street I live on now. I was so happy to find the park! And so happy to have an 8 inch bundle of fur to give me a reason to play outside again.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

New camera arrived today! *jumps up and down*

Of course, it came right as I was about to leave for work, and it was dark out by the time I got home. At least I don't start til noon tomorrow, so I'll have time to play before work. 

I haven't fiddled with it enough to get a really good picture (flash makes Beavis look like Mad Eye Moody from Harry Potter), but ... check out those messed up teeth!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow! The new camera takes great pics! How many megapixels is it?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

It's this one.

I can't wait to take it outside tomorrow and really see what it can do. I should probably read the manual first.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha when I got my camera, I was somewhat familar with it as my friends camera is similar but a earlier model, but I just started pressing buttons and seeing what they were doing.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeay lorina!! have fun with the new beavis eye.....and give us as many pictures as you can muster, I love seeing him!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks!

I am loving this new camera. I haven't even left my yard yet with it. I can't wait to get to the park!

Profile shot on my back porch. He has a bit of bedhead and I really need to comb better behind his ears. 










He looks so chubby in some pics, but it really is all fur. He's a lean, mean barkin' machine underneath the fluff.










That Zoolander Look.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

More messy ear hair. 










Sooooo attentive when I have a tennis ball.










Megazoom. I love it.










Once he gets the tennis ball, he rolls on it. I guess he likes giving himself a back massage?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

This morning's trip to the park:










I'll be so happy when the butcher job I did on his ear when he had burrs grows in.










Pictures like this? So worth the cost of the camera.










Mr. Fancypants with a leaf stuck in his tail. I made fun of him, but then the leaf got stuck to my glove and I couldn't get it off!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Just another pic on the trail:










Still trying to get a shot of him jumping a lot. I got the landing this time.










All smiles!


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Does Beavis give kisses the first pic with his tongue out makes me think he must be a great doggie kisser. 

As for the jumping picture at least there is a dog in the picture this time


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

GREAT pictures! I am laughing because I misunderstood your first sentence and thought your dog's name was "junkie" - then I looked at the pics and was like "wait a minute...I know that's Beavis!" Then I reread it. Duh me. I love Beavis - especially that pic of him "thinking" really hard.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

WHAT? no new pics since..since..YESTERDAY? Lorina...more please..


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

There's been *a lot* more pictures, but I'm trying to restrain myself from posting *all* of them. 

I am in awe of this camera. It does everything I want it to do, and so much more. I've barely even touched what it can do.

Taken in my livingroom. Check out those messed up teeth!










I love how it blurs the background, so you don't really notice too much that it's a pile of garbage and recycling bins. 










Still working on getting good action shots, but even when Beavis isn't blurry, he's so fuzzy it doesn't much matter.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

And here's a couple of the kitty-girls.

Gyspy, my gorgeous black former feral stray. I love love LOVE this picture.










Gracie, known affectionately as "Fat White Lump."


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow I LOVE the new pictures. That is one nice camera. Beav's crooked underbite is so cute. What a character! More pics please!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I love love love that pic too..that would look beautiful hanging over my mantle.


----------

